# Underwater Green Light



## WTAggie (Sep 22, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience on making their own underwater light? Would it be worth making it yourself or easier to buy one? Thanks


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

I bought one myself from academy for only $20. It is sealed and works well. It would cost you more I would think to get all the pieces together to protect the light and wires from the water. I suggest you buy one.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

we made up several using 12volt ballast, which turned out to be the most expensive prt.purchase the clr acrylic tubing from pool supply, green floursant bulb from light bulb supply. other fittings ,wire from home hep. seems like we had about $70.00 a light ia 4ft submermissible light that would run all night off a 12volt deep cycle battery. 

i think i may still have some ballast in the shop

good luck


----------



## floridafisherman (Feb 6, 2007)

*Underwater light to build or buy*

Over the past 5 years I have built quite a few for my bayhouse.

Transformer and dusk to dawn part - 49.00
Plastic box to hold above - 11.00
25 foot elect cord - under 5.00
175 watt mercury vapor bulb - 12.00 - 18.00 at lowes
cord holders for case 1.50 at Radio shack (2)
PVC - 8" long 2" diam, end piece for bulb and end cap for cord to go in - 5.00.
JB weld adhesive for putting in bulb approx. 5.00

These are the main expenses in putting it together. To get one like you can buy on line for 200 to 300 dollars. There are steps involved in putting this all together that you would need to be shown to you while putting it together. Sounds easy but the biggest problem is preventing leaking from happening where the cord goes in as well as the bulb.

Hope this helps. you can call me if you want further info. Most have worked some have not for one reason or another. I try to keep improving as I keep building the next one.

Let me know if I can help.

Jeff
832-689-5429


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I have built one using a 1000W mercury vapor lamp. I like the big light circle and the deep green color. Biggest problem I have had is keeping boats, skiers, and potlickkers who like to throw weighted lures at it. I use a 120V source with a multi tap ballast connected to a GFCI outlet. I will use up my stash of lamps then switch to LED.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i,ve got 2 that i made that have been trouble free for a year now. 175 watt mv. i also have a 400 watt mv not in use at this time. have tested it and it cooks the fish as they swim by it,lmao hit me up if you like and i can tell you how to do it. not sure where your from, but if around galveston, you could stop by and i'll show you in person.


----------



## Jerrym (May 12, 2013)

*Underwater Green Light Replacement?*

Can anyone give me the bulb type 175watt MV or MH that I need to get the green underwater lights fixed. Dug mine up and the bulb is bad, the fixture is dry, just need to replace and reseal the bulb. Not sure what bulb makes the green tint.

Thanks


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Jerrym said:


> Can anyone give me the bulb type 175watt MV or MH that I need to get the green underwater lights fixed. Dug mine up and the bulb is bad, the fixture is dry, just need to replace and reseal the bulb. Not sure what bulb makes the green tint.
> 
> Thanks


mercury vapor, but how you gonna seal it???


----------



## Jerrym (May 12, 2013)

*sealing*

That is the easy part, the ones we have, we pulled up look to be pretty crude but well made. the socket and 2" PVC are set together and the 175w MV screws into the PVC sleeve flooded with silicon, Then it is sealed off around the top of the PVC and bulb. That whole device is then placed in a 4" x 12" piece of plastic drain pipe and with the wiring coming in from the bottom sealed, is poured with cement to seal it all off. The lights we are working on were dragged down the canal, I assume after IKE, just bought this house, and the bulbs were busted. But once we dug out all the silicon and broken glass the socket looked brand new, dry as a bone. Amazing, not going to fix something that is not broke, put the new bulbs back in silicone them up and they fired right up.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Jerrym said:


> That is the easy part, the ones we have, we pulled up look to be pretty crude but well made. the socket and 2" PVC are set together and the 175w MV screws into the PVC sleeve flooded with silicon, Then it is sealed off around the top of the PVC and bulb. That whole device is then placed in a 4" x 12" piece of plastic drain pipe and with the wiring coming in from the bottom sealed, is poured with cement to seal it all off. The lights we are working on were dragged down the canal, I assume after IKE, just bought this house, and the bulbs were busted. But once we dug out all the silicon and broken glass the socket looked brand new, dry as a bone. Amazing, not going to fix something that is not broke, put the new bulbs back in silicone them up and they fired right up.


cool, I have it down on how to build these lights. I've build a few 175's and I have a bad to the bone 400 watt mv I build. gonna do a duel setup now, 1- 175 and 1- 400 off the same box.


----------

